# Premium Membership



## HenryPenfold

54 cents a day?

All you guys who have blogs on here, run games and spend half your life on this forum - why don't you sign up as a 'premium member'?

54 cents a day!

You know who you are, no naming shaming (for now!) no pack drill! You know who you are!

C'mon, put some skin in the game!


----------



## senza sordino

HenryPenfold said:


> 30 cents a day?
> 
> All you guys who have blogs on here, run games and spend half your life on this forum - why don't you sign up as a 'premium member'?
> 
> 30 cents a day!
> 
> You know who you are, no naming shaming (for now!) no pack drill! You know who you are!
> 
> C'mon, put some skin in the game!


I haven’t signed up, but I might. I’m not a heavy user. My calculations yielded 5.5 cents per day. How did you get 30 cents per day?

I assume the premium membership fee of $19.99 per year is American dollars?


----------



## HenryPenfold

senza sordino said:


> I haven’t signed up, but I might. I’m not a heavy user. My calculations yielded 5.5 cents per day. How did you get 30 cents per day?
> 
> I assume the premium membership fee of $19.99 per year is American dollars?


I used a calculator and beer. I recalculated it this morning without the beer (but kept the calculator) and it's 54 cents.


----------



## Art Rock

Get a better calculator.... $19.99/365=$0.054767=5,5 cents.
🍻


----------



## HenryPenfold

Art Rock said:


> Get a better calculator.... $19.99/365=$0.054767=5,5 cents.
> 🍻


better beer!


----------



## Chilham

I was considering going, "Premium". Then I noticed that when you do, you get a pretty rosette around your avatar, so I decided not to.


----------



## Shaughnessy

Chilham said:


> I was considering going, "Premium". Then I noticed that when you do, you get a pretty rosette around your avatar, so I decided not to.


Don't think of it as a "rosette" - Think of it as a "shamrock" instead - like I do - and it'll go down smoother than a pint of gat...


----------



## Chilham

I took the plunge.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I finally scraped my pennies together and became a premium member. I was about to purchase yet another boxed set, but I realized that that might be the one thing that tips my CD stack over and causes all those boxes to fall on me. So instead, I'm investing in this forum. Premium membership is keeping me out of the hospital.


----------



## Merl

I only got a premium membership so I could lord it over the peasants in the cheap seats. I still think we should have our names in capitals and have to be addressed as 'sir' by the chaff and paupers who didn't cough up the readies. 

Sir Merl of Merlingshire


----------



## Shaughnessy

Merl said:


> I only got a premium membership so I could lord it over the peasants in the cheap seats. I still think we should have our names in capitals and have to be addressed as 'sir' by the chaff and paupers who didn't cough up the readies.
> 
> *Sir Merl of Merlingshire*


You settled for a knighthood? - You should have held out for a viscountcy or at the very least a barony - They made me - _Ardrí na hÉireann_ - the "High King of Ireland"

- Shaughnessy, High King of Ireland

Kind of an ironic title when you think of it...


----------



## Selby

An American nickel a day is about as reasonable a subscription you can get... I don't know that I need the features, but I've found TC to be a source of comfort when needed over these past ten years, so count me in!


----------

